# Dutch or French Mals



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

For those with the Malinois breed, what strengths or weakeness do you find with the Dutch or French lines. The topic came up Sunday and I didn't know. Your thoughts K-9 crew! :-k Is one stronger in the work or are they too close to call?


----------

